#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Thunder cache não está fazendo cache dos vídeos do youtube

## infantefox

Caros amigos, estou tendo um problema com meu thunder cache. 

Uso myauth 2 e montei um servidor proxy paralelo apenas para o uso do thunder cache, porém reparo que ele não está fazendo os downloads dos vídeos do youtube nem do redtube. Quanto ao windows update está tudo normal. O cache do orkut tb está sendo feito normalmente, Apenas os vídeos que não cacheam mesmo. Outra coisa que notei é que o cache dos vídeos quem está fazendo é o squid, porém após algumas horas os vídeos não estão mais no cache, creio que seja por causa do Refresh Patern

Peço a ajuda de vcs para ajuda na resolução do problema

Segue minha configuração de squid.conf

http_port 3128 transparent
icp_port 0


hierarchy_stoplist cgi-bin ?
acl video_cache dstdomain .youtube.com video.google.com .llnwd.net .dailymotion.com .googlevideo.com
acl google_earth dstdomain kh.google.com
acl flashvideo urlpath_regex .swf .flv .avi .mov
cache allow video_cache
cache allow google_earth
cache allow flashvideo
acl QUERY urlpath_regex cgi-bin \?
cache deny QUERY


cache_mem 128 MB
cache_swap_low 90
cache_swap_high 95
maximum_object_size 102400 KB
#maximum_object_size 24 MB
#maximum_object_size 16 MB
#maximum_object_size 8 MB
#maximum_object_size 4 MB
#maximum_object_size 2 MB
minimum_object_size 0 KB
#maximum_object_size_in_memory 128 KB
maximum_object_size_in_memory 64 KB
#maximum_object_size_in_memory 64 KB
#maximum_object_size_in_memory 32 KB
ipcache_size 1024
ipcache_low 90
ipcache_high 95
fqdncache_size 1024
# lru, heap GDSF, heap LFUDA, heap LRU
cache_replacement_policy heap LFUDA
memory_replacement_policy heap GDSF
cache_dir aufs /var/cache/squid 100000 128 128
#cache_dir aufs /var/cache/squid 40000 512 128
#cache_dir aufs /var/cache/squid 30000 512 128
#cache_dir aufs /var/cache/squid 10000 256 128
cache_access_log /var/log/squid/access.log
cache_log /var/log/squid/cache.log
cache_store_log /var/log/squid/store.log
#cache_access_log #none
#cache_log #none
#cache_store_log #none
mime_table /etc/squid/mime.conf
pid_filename /var/run/squid.pid
debug_options ALL,1
log_fqdn off
# cache_dns_program /usr/libexec/dnsserver
refresh_pattern ^ftp: 1440 20% 10080 
refresh_pattern ^gopher: 1440 0% 1440 
refresh_pattern . 0 20% 4320 
acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
# coloque susa redes validas aqui
acl internet src 189.72.173.248/29
# redes invalidas, nao tem perigo pois nunca virao da internet
acl intranetac src 192.168.0.0/16 10.0.0.0/8
acl intranetb src 172.16.0.0/12
acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255
acl to_localhost dst 127.0.0.0/8
acl SSL_ports port 443 563 82
acl Safe_ports port 80 # http
acl Safe_ports port 21 # ftp
acl Safe_ports port 443 563 # https, snews
acl Safe_ports port 70 # gopher
acl Safe_ports port 210 # wais
acl Safe_ports port 1025-65535 # unregistered ports
acl Safe_ports port 280 # http-mgmt
acl Safe_ports port 488 # gss-http
acl Safe_ports port 591 # filemaker
acl Safe_ports port 777 # multiling http
acl CONNECT method CONNECT
#http_access allow manager localhost
#http_access deny manager
#http_access deny !Safe_ports
#http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports
http_access allow localhost
http_access allow internet
http_access allow intranetac
http_access allow intranetb
http_access deny all

cache_mgr myauth.com.br
cache_effective_user squid
cache_effective_group squid
visible_hostname localhost
#httpd_accel_port 80
#httpd_accel_host virtual
#httpd_accel_single_host off
#httpd_accel_with_proxy on
#httpd_accel_uses_host_header on
#httpd_accel_no_pmtu_disc off

#dns_testnames registro.br
# icon_directory /usr/local/squid/share/icons
# error_directory /usr/local/squid/share/errors/Portuguese
#coredump_dir /var/cache/squid
# configuracoes SNMP
#snmp_port 161
acl snmppublic snmp_community public
snmp_access allow snmppublic localhost
snmp_access deny all
snmp_incoming_address 0.0.0.0
snmp_outgoing_address 255.255.255.255
zph_tos_local 8
zph_tos_peer 0
zph_tos_parent off
url_rewrite_children 10
acl store_rewrite_list dstdomain -i "/etc/squid/thunder.lst"
url_rewrite_access allow store_rewrite_list
url_rewrite_access deny all
url_rewrite_program /etc/squid/loader.php 
#nega cache local, para não haver duplicação
acl localcache dstdomain 192.168.201.252
cache deny localcache

----------


## osmano807

Mudaram o sistema desde semana passada, estranhei que não perceberão até hoje. Desde então, nada de cache de youtube.

E o player também mudou, gerando DUPLO cache, um arquivo com a ID do youtube, e outro com uma id tipo *amcmaod124q1*

----------


## infantefox

> Mudaram o sistema desde semana passada, estranhei que não perceberão até hoje. Desde então, nada de cache de youtube.
> 
> E o player também mudou, gerando DUPLO cache, um arquivo com a ID do youtube, e outro com uma id tipo *amcmaod124q1*


 
Entendi e o que pode ser feito então para continuar fazendo os caches. Alguem já encontrou uma solução?

----------


## osmano807

No youtube.com.php está assim:



```
if ((preg_match("/\.googlevideo\.com/", $url,$result)) or (preg_match("/\.youtube\.com/", $url,$result))){
    // get  videoid
    $videoid = get_videoid($url);
```

 Subistitua por isto


```
if ((preg_match("/\.googlevideo\.com/", $url,$result)) or (preg_match("/\.youtube\.com/", $url,$result))){
 
    // removendo noflv
    $pattern = '/(&)?noflv=[0-9]{1,}/i';
    [COLOR=#000000][COLOR=#0000bb]$url = preg_replace[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]([/COLOR][COLOR=#0000bb]$pattern[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700], [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000bb]""[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700], [/COLOR][COLOR=#0000bb]$url[/COLOR][COLOR=#007700]);[/COLOR][/COLOR]
 
    // get  videoid
    $videoid = get_videoid($url);
```

 P.S.: As modificações removem da url "&noflv=1", o que estava gerando os "erros"

Sobre o cache duplo, ainda estou pensando em uma solução, para linux funciona, mas em win32 não (somente Vista/2008 acima).

----------


## infantefox

Valeu amigao, deu certim aqui

----------


## infantefox

Bom agora que consegui fazer o cache dos vídeos do youtube me apareceu mais um problema. 

Os videos da globo não estão sendo visualizados. Até aparece no relatório do thunder 1 hit a + toda vez que clico em um vídeo da globo.com porém apenas carrega aquele comercialzinho fulero da globo e depois trava, fica tudo preto e não sai dali. 

Alguem sabe pq?

Abraços, Jefferson

----------


## infantefox

Recaptulando>


Vídeo do terra também não abrem.

----------


## Roberto21

Abrem sim, vá lá no fórum do thunder e atualize seu thunder, aqui tinha parado mas já está tudo normal...

OBS: Notícia ruim para você, após atualizar o ''youtube.php'', ele não pegará os vídeos armazenados no thunder na versão anterior, só fará cache dos novos .flv baixados...resumindo...começará do zero o youtube, ao menos aqui foi assim, se isso acontecer ai é melhor que você exclua do HD todos os vídeos do youtube até então...por que não serviram de mais nada por que não serão mais acessados.

Talvez você tenha também problemas de travamentos com o apache depois da atualização, mas nada que não se resolva...

----------


## eternal

desculpa, não entendi "Tem que remover o noflv=1 da url."

----------


## osmano807

> desculpa, não entendi "Tem que remover o noflv=1 da url."


Tinha me expressaso errado:
As modificações removem da url "&noflv=1", o que estava gerando os "erros"

----------


## ivovid

> No youtube.com.php está assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if ((preg_match("/\.googlevideo\.com/", $url,$result)) or (preg_match("/\.youtube\.com/", $url,$result))){
>     // get  videoid
>     $videoid = get_videoid($url);
> ```
> ...




PO CARA VALEW MESMO TA RODANDO CERTINHO AKI

----------


## kaleb

opa amigo tenho um servidor mikrotik estou querendo ajuda pra fazer meu serviodr cache do youtube,orkut,etc sou iniciante mas creio que ajudas do nosso forum irei consequir <--brigadao

----------


## BillGates

> No youtube.com.php está assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if ((preg_match("/\.googlevideo\.com/", $url,$result)) or (preg_match("/\.youtube\.com/", $url,$result))){
>     // get  videoid
>     $videoid = get_videoid($url);
> ```
> ...


Obrigado colega!!!

Sobre o cache duplo,ele coloca 1 arquivo dentro da pasta do youtube ou 2?

----------


## BillGates

> opa amigo tenho um servidor mikrotik estou querendo ajuda pra fazer meu serviodr cache do youtube,orkut,etc sou iniciante mas creio que ajudas do nosso forum irei consequir <--brigadao


Siga o link da minha Assinatura!

 :Itsme:

----------


## Roberto21

Após atualizarem o script do youtube verifiquem se o thunder está pegando os vídeos que já estavam armazenados em cache ou só os atuais ( após a atualização).

----------


## BillGates

> Bom agora que consegui fazer o cache dos vídeos do youtube me apareceu mais um problema. 
> 
> Os videos da globo não estão sendo visualizados. Até aparece no relatório do thunder 1 hit a + toda vez que clico em um vídeo da globo.com porém apenas carrega aquele comercialzinho fulero da globo e depois trava, fica tudo preto e não sai dali. 
> 
> Alguem sabe pq?
> 
> Abraços, Jefferson


 

Akii somente fiz a modificação que o colega osmano807 citou e funcionou perfeitamente...

Após ver seu comentário sobre os vídeos da globo e terra, fui fazr alguns testes a não tive problemas,com cacheados e nem com os novos...

Porém um detalhe,os vídeos do youtube estão vindo(primeira vez) não pela velocidade marcada no thunder.conf,mas sim pela velocidade contratada pelo cliente,apos estar em cache ai sim, vem a milhão rsrs...

Ja os vídeos da globo,uol,terra estão vindo pela primeira vez na velocidade estipulada pelo thunder.conf e depois normalmente vem a full...

Nada muito sério,mas fica ae a constatação...

Versão: 3.13 e 3.22

 :Itsme:

----------


## BillGates

> Após atualizarem o script do youtube verifiquem se o thunder está pegando os vídeos que já estavam armazenados em cache ou só os atuais ( após a atualização).


opa Roberto,tranquilo!!!

seguinte,achando que poderia ser algum problema com meu proxy,ja que nao estava mais cacheando o youtube(cacheava ,mas a "0"),entao fiz um outro proxy para testar e apos colocar o script citado pelo osmano ficou tudo ok... não atualizei ainda, enão estou tendo problemas com duplicidade,pelo menos eu acho,pois na pasta do youtube ele poe somente 1 arquivo do vídeo,segui os endereços para ver se por acaso ele estava fazendo duplicidade com nomes diferentes,mas não...so esta colocando um arquivo para cada vídeo.

teria a ver a atualização com o tal problema de nao pegar o que ja esta em cache(anterior) ???

 :Itsme:

----------


## Roberto21

> opa Roberto,tranquilo!!!
> 
> seguinte,achando que poderia ser algum problema com meu proxy,ja que nao estava mais cacheando o youtube(cacheava ,mas a "0"),entao fiz um outro proxy para testar e apos colocar o script citado pelo osmano ficou tudo ok... não atualizei ainda, enão estou tendo problemas com duplicidade,pelo menos eu acho,pois na pasta do youtube ele poe somente 1 arquivo do vídeo,segui os endereços para ver se por acaso ele estava fazendo duplicidade com nomes diferentes,mas não...so esta colocando um arquivo para cada vídeo.
> 
> teria a ver a atualização com o tal problema de nao pegar o que ja esta em cache(anterior) ???



Desculpa não entendi direito o que você quiz dizer nessa parte que está em vermelho...

----------


## BillGates

> Desculpa não entendi direito o que você quiz dizer nessa parte que está em vermelho...


Sobre a duplicidade,estão dizendo que os vídeos do youtube estao sendo cacheados em dobro...
Porem vi na pasta do var/www/youtube que os videos do youtube estao sendo cacheados normalmente ou seja sem duplicidade.

Resumindo,os vídeos do youtube estariam ocupando espaço em dobro no hd,ja que estão sendo cacheados com duplicidade.

Olhei na pasta e parece estar tudo ok,ou seja um arquivo diferente para cada vídeo!

vlws brother

 :Itsme:

----------


## paulojrandrade

Oque estou colocando aqui é um dialogo no forum do ThunderCache...segue abaixo...

Pessoal... seguinte, faz um semana meu apache começou a travar do nada, todas as otimizações q contem aqui no forum foram aplicada e a mais de 2 Meses estava a mil maravilha, sem travar ... super rapido ou seja estava xique no urtimo.
Ai virei tudo a procura. e tb notei q um video nao estava cacheando... eis o log do thunder

Jul 16 17:57:19 cache1 php: 17:57:19 6840 IN :Frown: 172.17.10.208/-)http://www.youtube.com / watch?v=oaB7wkMWTIc

Jul 16 17:57:21 cache1 php: 17:57:21 6840 IN :Frown: 172.17.10.208/-)
Jul 16 17:57:21 cache1 php: 17:57:21 6840 Disk in use: 82.1141053218%
Jul 16 17:57:21 cache1 apache2: 17:57:21 6461 Waiting for file: oaB7wkMWTIc.flv
Jul 16 17:57:21 cache1 php: 17:57:21 7119 downloading oaB7wkMWTIc.flv
Jul 16 17:57:21 cache1 php: 17:57:21 7119 Arquivo não existe: oaB7wkMWTIc.flv
Jul 16 17:57:22 cache1 apache2: 17:57:22 6461 File OK: oaB7wkMWTIc.flv
Jul 16 17:57:22 cache1 apache2: 17:57:22 6461 Waiting for reg: oaB7wkMWTIc.flv
Jul 16 17:57:22 cache1 apache2: 17:57:22 6392 Reg OK: oaB7wkMWTIc.flv
Jul 16 17:57:22 cache1 apache2: 17:57:22 6461 Reg OK: oaB7wkMWTIc.flv
Jul 16 17:57:22 cache1 apache2: 17:57:22 6464 Waiting for file: a1a07bc243164c87.flv
Jul 16 17:57:22 cache1 apache2: 17:57:22 6464 File OK: a1a07bc243164c87.flv
Jul 16 17:57:22 cache1 apache2: 17:57:22 6464 Waiting for reg: a1a07bc243164c87.flv
Jul 16 17:57:22 cache1 php: 17:57:22 7123 downloading a1a07bc243164c87.flv
Jul 16 17:57:22 cache1 apache2: 17:57:22 6464 Reg OK: a1a07bc243164c87.flv

Jul 16 17:57:25 cache1 php: 17:57:25 7119 header: #015
Jul 16 17:57:25 cache1 php: 17:57:25 7119 Full download: oaB7wkMWTIc.flv (0/0)
Jul 16 17:57:25 cache1 php: 17:57:25 7123 header: Last-Modified: Fri, 15 May 2009 Jul 16 17:57:25 cache1 php: 17:57:25 7119 END! oaB7wkMWTIc.flv (0)
Jul 16 17:57:25 cache1 php: 17:57:25 7123 header: Content-Type: video/x-flv#015
Jul 16 17:57:25 cache1 php: 17:57:25 7123 header: Content-Length: 15745597#015
Jul 16 17:57:25 cache1 php: 17:57:25 7123 Tamanho a1a07bc243164c87.flv: 15745597
Jul 16 17:57:25 cache1 php: 17:57:25 7123 header: Expires: Thu, 16 Jul 2009 22:57:11 Jul 16 17:57:26 cache1 php: 17:57:26 7123 header: Cache-Control: public,max-age=3600#015
Jul 16 17:57:26 cache1 php: 17:57:26 7123 header: Connection: close#015
Jul 16 17:57:26 cache1 php: 17:57:26 7123 header: Date: Thu, 16 Jul 2009 21:57:11 Jul 16 17:57:26 cache1 php: 17:57:26 7123 header: Server: gvs 1.0#015
Jul 16 17:57:26 cache1 php: 17:57:26 7123 header: #015
Jul 16 17:57:26 cache1 php: 17:57:26 7123 Full download: a1a07bc243164c87.flv (15745597/0)

cache1:/# ls -l /cache/thunder/youtube/oaB7wkMWTIc.flv
-rw-rw-rw- 1 proxy proxy 0 Jul 16 17:57 /cache/thunder/youtube/oaB7wkMWTIc.flv

cache1:/# ls -l /cache/thunder/youtube/a1a07bc243164c87.flv
-rw-rw-rw- 1 proxy proxy 15745597 Jul 16 18:04 a1a07bc243164c87.flv

Isso achei estranho pois no diretorio do youtube os arquivos flv geralmente tinham outra nomenclatura... ou seja a existente no pedido do videos, mas na verdade ele esta baixando com outro nome.
Minha preocupação é duplicação, consumo de espaço e travamento. Melhor nao será por isso o travamento do Apache2 ???
O nosso colega osmano respondeu para fazer a alteração no script do youtube.php... olhem o 
resultado

Bom dia pessoal... seguinte ao fazer a alteração q o colega osmano falou, nao resolveu muita coisa.
Pq ?!! Seguinte
Como postei um exemplo no log, um arquivo ficava com valor "0" certo, mas o outro baixava normal. 
Porem ao alterar o script, agora os dois arquivos nao teem valor "0", pior agora ficam duplicados e com valor, antes ao menos era somente um.
Bem q eu notei q de um tempo pra cá o hd de 1,5Tera q tenho só para o thunder estava enxendo rapido de mais.
Eis a prova, de acordo com o video q postei no logaqui no forum.

cache1:/# ls -l /cache/thunder/youtube/oaB7wkMWTIc.flv
-rw-rw-rw- 1 proxy proxy 15745597 Jul 17 14:38 /cache/thunder/youtube/oaB7wkMWTIc.flv
cache1:/# ls -l /cache/thunder/youtube/a1a07bc243164c87.flv
-rw-rw-rw- 1 proxy proxy 15745597 Jul 16 18:04 /cache/thunder/youtube/a1a07bc243164c87.flv
cache1:/#

Melhores detalhes acessem Forum ThunderCache &bull; Entrar 
Analisem e vejam q a solução nao é 100%

----------


## osmano807

SOBRE O PROBLEMA DOS VÍDEOS DUPLICADOS:

O Youtube mudou o player, ele agora requisita 2 url ao mesmo tempo, e o thunder, como não tem um filtro, faz o cache das 2!

Exemplo: lscache6.googlevideo.com/videoplayback?************&*id=abcde156*
youtube.com/get_video?*video_id=vcXsfmA35*&**************

O player requisita as duas, e são o *mesmo vídeo*, só que o googlevideo.com, é a id interna do youtube! Como o thunder faz o cache das duas, sem nem saber se é o mesmo vídeo, fica *duplicado*

Estou pensando em uma solução, mas como a Oi fez a obrigação de me deixar sem internet o *dia inteiro*, hoje que vou pensar nisto (olhe só, um belo nerd, trabalhando domigo... rsrs)

----------


## Roberto21

Osmano, você percebeu que o thunder está praticamente parado? Sei que ninguém tem obrigação por que a ferramenta é gratuita, mas o pessoal diz estar fazendo em ''C++ mas não abre para o pessoal participar e tentar ajudar a resolver os problemas, quanto aos problemas recentes encontrados é assim mesmo, teremos que resolver nós mesmos, mas sinto falta do pessoal mais graduado não participar de certas discussões e problemas encontrados, mas certamente utilizam as soluções.

Estou falando do pessoal aqui do under, se possível poderiam ajudar mais, ou ao menos tentar ajudar, o que você tem feito é válido sim e certamente muitos utilizaram a sua solução...vamos em frente.

----------


## osmano807

> Osmano, você percebeu que o thunder está praticamente parado? Sei que ninguém tem obrigação por que a ferramenta é gratuita, mas o pessoal diz estar fazendo em ''C++ mas não abre para o pessoal participar e tentar ajudar a resolver os problemas, quanto aos problemas recentes encontrados é assim mesmo, teremos que resolver nós mesmos, mas sinto falta do pessoal mais graduado não participar de certas discussões e problemas encontrados, mas certamente utilizam as soluções.
> 
> Estou falando do pessoal aqui do under, se possível poderiam ajudar mais, ou ao menos tentar ajudar, o que você tem feito é válido sim e certamente muitos utilizaram a sua solução...vamos em frente.


[desabafo on]

EEEE!!!!!!! uuhuhuhuh!!!!!  :Dancing2: 
Finalmente, alguém teve coragem de reclamar!
(pq num fiz isso antes?)

Estou esperando "essa versão em C++" faz tempo para "adaptar" ao meu servidor Windows, esperei tanto que tive que fazer um "fork" próprio!


Software livre, mas nem por isso tem que deixar o povo na mão, eles usam nos servidores deles, não é possível que não ficam monitorando para ver se está funcionando (faz mais de uma semana que o youtube mudou).


Pelo menos, que liberassem essa tal versão em C++, para nós testarmos e ajudarmos a melhorar.
[/desabafo off]

Ainda tem que otimizar muito o thunder, o youtube não tem ip reverso configurado, e tem que fazer uns regex para pegar o ip deles, estou monitorando para ver que ip's que eles usam, mas por enquanto estou fazendo testes com os regex do CacheVideos (que vem fazendo um ótimo papel, mas é meio que problemático).
Além dos IPv6, que vai dar trabalho nas regex.

----------


## rodrigomanga

Olá Galera..

Bom, tenho algumas coisas para falar.

O problema do youtube eu percebi essa semana aqui na minha loja, e só sexta feira eu pude procurar oq que fazer.

É o seguinte, o youtube parece que desativou os videos vindo do get_video, que era padrão do youtube, e agora estão usando apenas o padrão do google video, usando videoplayback.

O que acontece é que o sistema está usando essas duas entradas para pegar a url e gravar o video, porém o padrão do youtube está retornando "204 No Content", e o video é baixado pelo padrão do google.

Pelo jeito o get_video foi desativado de vez, porém pretendo esperar um pouco para retirar o regex do plugin... o unico problema disso é q são gerados videos com 0 bytes...

O plugin o Luiz já deve ter colocado no repositório do thunder cache.

Agora sobre o desenvolvimento do thunder cache:

O thunder cache hoje só consegue atender a um certo numero de requisições. eu trabelhei arduamente melhorando o desempenho, mas agora não tem mais como melhorar. Por isso decidi criar um proxy, que vai trabalhar sozinho ou em paralelo ao squid. eu comecei a programar em c++, mas tem um outro rapaz que já fez o proxy em PHP, porém não acredito que ele tenha um desempenho melhor do que o sistema que usamos hoje. mas o desenvolvimento do proxy está parado por falta de tempo ( e dinheiro)

O problema de tudo, é que não existem pessoas colaborando financeiramente com o projeto, e por isso eu trabalho no sistema só com o que eu preciso para a minha loja. Infelizmente meu tempo é dinheiro, e eu estou fazendo freelas, pois a crise me pegou e eu estou "vendendo o almoço pra comprar a janta"...

Se o projeto recebesse doações, com certeza vcs iriam ter a melhor ferramenta de cache que existe...

Se você querem colaborar, acessem o forum do thunder cache, não adianta ficarem reclamando da vida, que nós somos fechados, se vcs não procuram informações....

Aproveito o tópico pra avisar que eu trabalhei no desenvolvimento de um patch, que agora é possivel avançar e retroceder vídeos sem precisar carregar por completo. Isso era uma deficiencia do thunder.

Porém esse patch será pago. Pois essa é a única maneira de manter o desenvolvimento de melhorias para o sistema.

Qualquer dúvida podem mandar mensagens privadas.

Obrigado a todos.

----------


## osmano807

Cite mais sobre este patch por favor, o que ele faz exatamente?

----------


## kryseck

Sou a favor não só do patch ser pago mas também o próprio thunder deveria ter uma versão paga e recebesse suporte.

Tanto ajudaria ao desenvolvimento desta excelente ferramenta quanto motivaria seu(s) desenvolvedor(es) !




> Olá Galera..
> 
> Bom, tenho algumas coisas para falar.
> 
> O problema do youtube eu percebi essa semana aqui na minha loja, e só sexta feira eu pude procurar oq que fazer.
> 
> É o seguinte, o youtube parece que desativou os videos vindo do get_video, que era padrão do youtube, e agora estão usando apenas o padrão do google video, usando videoplayback.
> 
> O que acontece é que o sistema está usando essas duas entradas para pegar a url e gravar o video, porém o padrão do youtube está retornando "204 No Content", e o video é baixado pelo padrão do google.
> ...

----------


## osmano807

(temia que isto acontecesse!)

Distribuam o thunder de graça.
Para tudo além disto, cobrem!

Simples, se o usuário quer suporte, instalação, pergunta idiota, etc, vocês cobram!

Se o thunder se tornar em mais um software pago, muitos irão usar somente porque não conhecem outras alternativas, ou querem comodidade de alguém indo e instalando.

Ou irão fazer que nem o Mikrotik 2.9.27.

Mas lembrem-se: Nunca vi ninguém instalar proxy paralelo num ISA Server, só em squid (ou outro "free").
Será pelo preço?

----------


## rodrigomanga

não é a minha intenção e nem de ninguem que ajuda o thunder cache em fechar o sistema... a ideia de manter ele aberto era de ter mais colaboradores, e não é isso q acontece.

quanto ao lance do patch é simples... 

hoje a maioria dos sites de video, mantém no seu player a opção de visualizar o vídeo a partir de qualquer ponto, sem ter q esperar carregar o video por completo.

Só que o thunder cache até agora não tinha como repassar a requisição de enviar só uma parte do video, e por isso eu resolvi dar esse bonus aos meus clientes, e outros que estiverem interessados em ter esse diferencial no sistema.

----------


## Roberto21

*Pessoal, escutem o Rodrigo atentamente, ele já nos ajudou demais criando o thunder e agora está sem tempo por que precisa de dinheiro para sobreviver, então se ajudarmos a ele agora ele nos ajudará mais ainda.*

Vou te dar uma idéia Rodrigo, cria um site qualquer onde as pessoas possam se cadastrar e mandar os comprovantes das doações e elas possam ver quanto já foi doado e quem doou, dessa forma fica mais transparente a coisa e te garanto serei um dos primeiros a fazer o depósito para a contribuição.

Quem estiver de acordo com a idéia ou tenha uma idéia melhor sem encher o tópico de idéias ''absurdas'' tirando o foco do assunto por favor postar aqui, fazer uma espécie de abaixo assinado para que o Rodrigo perceba que agora queremos ajudar a ele.

----------


## sergio

> ...
> 
> Vou dar uma idéia aqui R$ 100.00 por pessoa é uma merreca de doação pelo que o thunder pode fazer por nossas redes...reconheço e muito a sua ajuda e agora vou levantar essa bandeira para te ajudar.


Sugiro abrir um novo tópico em Assuntos não relacionados ou debates, pois se o mesmo for neste tópico ele perderá o foco e será trancado.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> (temia que isto acontecesse!)
> 
> Distribuam o thunder de graça.
> Para tudo além disto, cobrem!
> 
> Simples, se o usuário quer suporte, instalação, pergunta idiota, etc, vocês cobram!
> 
> Se o thunder se tornar em mais um software pago, muitos irão usar somente porque não conhecem outras alternativas, ou querem comodidade de alguém indo e instalando.
> 
> ...


 Isa server faz cache?
se faz... faz melhor q o squid?

sobre o thunder...
na minha opiniao, deveriam fazer = a mtos softwares livres por ai...
versao free = sem suporte, apenas o forum para tira duvidas

versao paga = suporte direto dos seus desenvolvedores tendo um canal para isso(isso inclui: instalacao, configuracao, solucao de problemas, etc e tal).

a versao paga poderia ser feita de duas formas:
comprou e tera o suporte
ou valores mensais...

na minha opiniao, para ser valores mensais... deveria ser um valor bem em conta... vamos supor
uns 30R$ mensais... seria um valor bem em conta... e q mtos iriam pagar... disso tenho certeza.

----------


## Roberto21

> Sugiro abrir um novo tópico em Assuntos não relacionados ou debates, pois se o mesmo for neste tópico ele perderá o foco e será trancado.


Sei que tu vai dizer um monte, alguns colegas teus que te conhecem pessoalmente já me disseram que tú é um cara legal, mas as vezes é difícil te entender.

----------


## ilhanet

Condordo plenamente, vamos ai galera ajudar a quem já nos ajudou e muito. Vamos nos unir nessa ideia. 
Abraço a todos

----------


## sergio

> Sei que tu vai dizer um monte, alguns colegas teus que te conhecem pessoalmente já me disseram que tú é um cara legal, mas as vezes é difícil te entender.



Não vou dizer um monte roberto21... apenas estamos numa campanha de organização do portal. Me diga, o que tem a ver um campanha para discutir ajuda financeira a um projeto com um forum que se propõem a discutir tecnicamente funções de proxy/nat/firewall ?

Só questão de organização, nada mais.

----------


## Everloko

> Não vou dizer um monte roberto21... apenas estamos numa campanha de organização do portal. Me diga, o que tem a ver um campanha para discutir ajuda financeira a um projeto com um forum que se propõem a discutir tecnicamente funções de proxy/nat/firewall ?
> 
> Só questão de organização, nada mais.


 

Sera que desee.
proxy/nat/firewall.
vc não tirou nada..?
Concordo mas acho que todos tiraram proveito do thunder,isso beneficiou a muitos no forum e fez 
a muitos novos participantes se enteressarem e discutirem.

como no meu caso e de muitos.
o thunder me ajudou muito e oque eu puder fazer.
estarei ai...
vamo la..

----------


## Roberto21

> SOBRE O PROBLEMA DOS VÍDEOS DUPLICADOS:
> 
> O Youtube mudou o player, ele agora requisita 2 url ao mesmo tempo, e o thunder, como não tem um filtro, faz o cache das 2!
> 
> Exemplo: lscache6.googlevideo.com/videoplayback?************&*id=abcde156*
> youtube.com/get_video?*video_id=vcXsfmA35*&**************
> 
> O player requisita as duas, e são o *mesmo vídeo*, só que o googlevideo.com, é a id interna do youtube! Como o thunder faz o cache das duas, sem nem saber se é o mesmo vídeo, fica *duplicado*
> 
> Estou pensando em uma solução, mas como a Oi fez a obrigação de me deixar sem internet o *dia inteiro*, hoje que vou pensar nisto (olhe só, um belo nerd, trabalhando domigo... rsrs)



Conseguiu algum detalhe a mais ?

----------


## fronteirams

Boa noite a todos, vamos contribuir tbm, acho uma boa a ideia do Roberto de criar um site para ver o que o pessoal contribuirem, tbm vou contribuir, se não temos conhecimento para ajudar no desenvolvimento podemos contribuir de alguma forma, então vamos colocar em pratica a ideia...

----------


## Josue Guedes

VideoCache - Cache Videos Using Squid | Cache Videos

Essa ferramenta funciona muito bem, (com respeito ao ThunderCache) faz cache de vários sites de videos, estou há um tempo sem usar aqui devido limitações de hardware, cheguei a ter 100 giga aqui de video, estou aguardando um novo servidor aqui e usarei novamente. Ná época o Sergio nos mostrou em um outro tópico.

----------


## ricardofjayme

Bom dia amigos!

Tem uma atualização no Index of /repo dos plugins do youtube e googlevideo que resolve o problema do download duplicado.

Abs a todos!

----------


## osmano807

> VideoCache - Cache Videos Using Squid | Cache Videos
> 
> Essa ferramenta funciona muito bem, (com respeito ao ThunderCache) faz cache de vários sites de videos, estou há um tempo sem usar aqui devido limitações de hardware, cheguei a ter 100 giga aqui de video, estou aguardando um novo servidor aqui e usarei novamente. Ná época o Sergio nos mostrou em um outro tópico.


Olha só, já usei o Cache Videos, masssssss, ele trava MUITO! Sério, o desenvolvedor ficava puxando os cabelos quando eu falava que tava travando!

----------


## arium

Sobre agente estar mantendo bloqueada os códigos em C, é o seguinte...

nego direto me procura para "ajudar" no projeto....
mais ai tu dá uma tarefa pro cara fazer... e o cara desaparece!
tudo bem agente não tá pagando ninguém...
tudo bem o projeto também não visa lucro...
mais poxa! tu deu tua palavra que tu ia fazer algo! TE MEXE...
nem que tu consiga 30 minutos por dia... 3 horas por semana ... enfim
comprometimento é essencial! ai beleza!
eu libero o código... nego copia o código e lança dizendo que é dele! (não pensei que isso é dificil), já
to até ressabiado com que vejo por ai, ou senão, é feito divisão de tarefas... ai o bunito que disse que ia ajudar... começa a não fazer porra nenhuma e começa atrasar o outro lado...
nesse âmbito é melhor andar á 10 por hora do que ficar parado não acham?!
se alguem tiver comprometimento em ajudar no C, beleza, tá dentro da equipe e vai ser MUITO bem vindo... se não tiver paciência... agente vai seguindo a 10 por hora...
pra vocês terem uma idéia a coisa está assim hoje:

Thunder Proxy em C que está parado porque o Rodrigo tá correndo atrás da máquina
ThunderCache C que está sendo desenvolvido de vagarinho pelo everton, e tem mais 3 developers no Media Center... que tá indo devagarzinho também...


Então não julgo o fato do Rodrigo querer vender algum Plus do Thunder, já que ele tá precisando dessa verba pra ele e pra familia dele, porque ou ele faz isso ou ele faz outra coisa que lhe dá algum retorno... assim como ele continua fazendo coisas gratuitamente também...

quem pode trabalhar de "graça" continua de "graça" quem não pode ... vamos fazer o que?

Não "QUEREMOS" fechar o THUNDER
queremos apenas COLABORAÇÃO
quem sabe o Thunder seja o proxy/cache do futuro? e ainda Brasileiro!
as pessoas não compreendem que por mais que o negócio seja de graça....
um dia derrepente você pode botar no seu Lattes que você ajudou a desenvolver
o melhor sistema de armazenamento web do mundo! e não estamos longe disso não!
então no final de tudo esse seu trabalho também vai ser muito bem pago!

----------


## Roberto21

> VideoCache - Cache Videos Using Squid | Cache Videos
> 
> Essa ferramenta funciona muito bem, (com respeito ao ThunderCache) faz cache de vários sites de videos, estou há um tempo sem usar aqui devido limitações de hardware, cheguei a ter 100 giga aqui de video, estou aguardando um novo servidor aqui e usarei novamente. Ná época o Sergio nos mostrou em um outro tópico.


PÔ camarada, leva a mal não, mas estamos aqui procurando contribuir com o thundercache e você vem mostrando outra ferramenta, conheço o cache video mas o thunder é muito melhor e é feito pelo pessoal daqui (Brasil).

Vamos lá, entre na turma que quer o thunder 100% funcional!!!

----------


## Bruno

Bom Dia A todos 

Bom pro luiz nem preciso falar quem sou 

tudo que o luiz falou aki doa a quem doer é verdade a firangue do Manga na epoca do thunder 2.0 2.1 
simplesmente developava muitas linhas por dias e vai ver se alguem colaborou financiamente falando

Veja bem o pessoal da Visão Net cujo o dono é o Tico Kamide um otimo cara conheço ele sei que ele não esta nem sabendo nisto mais funcionarios deles estao cobrando por ai 2 mil reais pra instalar o thunder tudo bem é free a mao de obra é dele mais imagina se ele colaborasse com 30 % do lucro com o projeto ai sim ja tava feito o thunder em C++
o mesmo com todos que ja utilizaram e utilizam o thunder po pela ferrmenta que o thundre é hj será que naum da pra colaborar com 50 reais ????

eu me coloquei a disponibilização da firangue do sul (biazus) pra ajudar no c++ junto com o everton porem ele ta pegando devagar nos codigos pois ele tem o trampo dele ai eu fico paradão aki tb
sem falar na correria que ta minha vida

ja falei com o luiz sobre o evendo no rio que esta pra acontecer junto com o Cat TV vamos ver o que vai dar isto tomara que 100% só assim vamos ter folha pra dar um up no c++
pois todos os colaboradores e devolper tão na correria nos freelas pois a crise ta feia mesmo

então alem de nos ficar discutindo sobre o que melhorar o que esta errados vamos dar uma forna financeiramente pra parada ir pra frente




att,

Bruno

----------


## paulojrandrade

concordo em numero grau e genero... Até Benatto vc citou uma coisa interessante, ja instalei uns 10 Thunders, pra individuo q numca vi na vida, sabe pq ? Pq oq recebi de graça, devolvi aos outros de graça, mas pode ter certeza, granho dinheiro com o Thunder, entao o mínimo é contribuir com q ferramenta q me da o pão de cada dia !!!!

----------


## Bruno

outra coisa falaram em deixar o c++ fechado pra a comunidade mais os plugins que ficaram pra comunidade manter nem isto foi feito 
so 2 ate agora vi se mexer 
e o plugin do youtube ficou na responsa da comunidade

----------


## muriloc4

em que nós tomarmos vergonha na cara e entrar no site 
www.thundercache.org e clicar no botão fazer uma doação..
se alguem tiver dificuldades em vizualizar o botão, favor falar..

" é um botãozinho escrito..faça uma doação do lado direito"

doe não doi nada e vc ainda ajuda uma vida...é serio

eu mesmo uso no meu sistema www.provebuntu.org e se não fosse esse topico, acho q eu não tomaria vergonha na cara.... é muito facil colocar um sistema q nem se teve o trabalho de fazer e cobrar.

MANGUITA POSTA A CONTA PRA NÓS ....TAMBEM NÃO PODEMOS ADVINHAR

PS: pessoal, num vão ajudar com dez conto não...pelo menos 30,00..pra começar.
sugiro q seja criado um pagina onde tenha:

ex:

*THUNDER CACHE*
200 USUARIOS AJUDARAM NO PRJETO
1-Fulano do espirito santo -provedor tabasat ajudou com 30 reais
2- Sicrano das cucuias - provedor ronaldo´s net ajudou com 50,00

quem não gostaria de ver seu nome lá, e poder falar.."thunder cache, eu ajudei..e olha que num sei nem, programar".

----------


## pedrovigia

Por isso no Brasil o software livre não é avançado como em outros paises, o pessoal aqui não tem a consciência de que é preciso fazer doações para que os projetos possam continuar bem atualizados e inovadores, no caso do thunder cache onde quem mais usam são os provedores e quem lucram com a ferramenta poderiam ajudar mais com doações se traz economia pq não tira 20 ou 30 % nessa economia para ajudar a manter o thunder, não adianta ficar pesando que pq é livre e não se precisa pagar para ter não é preciso ajudar, existem no mundo varias ferramentas livres que tem um retorno em dinheiro maior do que concorrentes pagos, por causa das doações, vamos mudar a mentalidade para lucrou-ajudou ai a coisa muda de figura, tenho certeza disso....




> Olá Galera..
> 
> O problema de tudo, é que não existem pessoas colaborando financeiramente com o projeto, e por isso eu trabalho no sistema só com o que eu preciso para a minha loja. Infelizmente meu tempo é dinheiro, e eu estou fazendo freelas, pois a crise me pegou e eu estou "vendendo o almoço pra comprar a janta"...
> 
> Se o projeto recebesse doações, com certeza vcs iriam ter a melhor ferramenta de cache que existe...
> 
> Se você querem colaborar, acessem o forum do thunder cache, não adianta ficarem reclamando da vida, que nós somos fechados, se vcs não procuram informações....
> 
> Aproveito o tópico pra avisar que eu trabalhei no desenvolvimento de um patch, que agora é possivel avançar e retroceder vídeos sem precisar carregar por completo. Isso era uma deficiencia do thunder.
> ...

----------


## arium

a única doação que o projeto teve até hoje foi de:

Nome: marcio dias de almeida R$50,00
e ainda não foi compensado...

----------


## Bruno

> em que nós tomarmos vergonha na cara e entrar no site 
> www.thundercache.org e clicar no botão fazer uma doação..
> se alguem tiver dificuldades em vizualizar o botão, favor falar..
> 
> " é um botãozinho escrito..faça uma doação do lado direito"
> 
> doe não doi nada e vc ainda ajuda uma vida...é serio
> 
> eu mesmo uso no meu sistema www.provebuntu.org e se não fosse esse topico, acho q eu não tomaria vergonha na cara.... é muito facil colocar um sistema q nem se teve o trabalho de fazer e cobrar.
> ...




Otima Ideia vou falar com a firangue pra fazer isto

----------


## Roberto21

Bom, ao que ví a minha ''chamada'' teve resultado, apareceram pessoas ''conscientes'' que sabem que é preciso ajudar, o Rodrigo já me mandou uma MP dizendo que vai fazer o que sugeri, então cabe agora a vocês, Luiz, Benatto, Manga, e outros mais disponibilizar uma página onde estejam descriminados quem depositou, quanto depositou, e algum detalhe mais que vocês acharem importante.

Quanto ao pessoal sem essa de R$ 30.00, no minimo R$ 100.00 para que já chupou o thunder até o osso.

----------


## Bruno

> Bom, ao que ví a minha ''chamada'' teve resultado, apareceram pessoas ''conscientes'' que sabem que é preciso ajudar, o Rodrigo já me mandou uma MP dizendo que vai fazer o que sugeri, então cabe agora a vocês, Luiz, Benatto, Manga, e outros mais disponibilizar uma página onde estejam descriminados quem depositou, quanto depositou, e algum detalhe mais que vocês acharem importante.
> 
> Quanto ao pessoal sem essa de R$ 30.00, no minimo R$ 100.00 para que já chupou o thunder até o osso.


Caro roberto é a quantia vai da conciencia de cada um 
acho legal o seguinte
a pagina de doadores com os nomes sem valor pra não ficar chato 
e o que esta sendo feito com o dinheiro 
pra ficar bem claro a finalidade do mesmo

----------


## arium

é bom a quantia também

peço pro joao colocar uma index de doações

reintero a unica ateh a gora é a do parceiro lá R$ 50,00 a quase 1 mes  :Smile: 
e ainda não compensou

----------


## Josue Guedes

> PÔ camarada, leva a mal não, mas estamos aqui procurando contribuir com o thundercache e você vem mostrando outra ferramenta, conheço o cache video mas o thunder é muito melhor e é feito pelo pessoal daqui (Brasil).
> 
> Vamos lá, entre na turma que quer o thunder 100% funcional!!!


Forum é assim mesmo, estamos no tema do tópico.

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Olha só, já usei o Cache Videos, masssssss, ele trava MUITO! Sério, o desenvolvedor ficava puxando os cabelos quando eu falava que tava travando!


Aqui nunca travou. O Thunder tem vantagens pois não é só para vídeos.

----------


## Roberto21

> Caro roberto é a quantia vai da conciencia de cada um 
> acho legal o seguinte
> a pagina de doadores com os nomes sem valor pra não ficar chato 
> e o que esta sendo feito com o dinheiro 
> pra ficar bem claro a finalidade do mesmo


Caro Benatto, acho que deve sim mostrar os valores, por que é muita cara de pau um cara ir lá e depositar R$ 10.00, agora, deixa avisado para depois não ter problemas que as regras são assim, ( os valores doados estarão disponíveis para que todos possam ver).

Agora é com vocês aprontem a página, pode até ser no fórum do thunder mesmo, por que todas as pessoas que eu instalei o thunder e foram beneficiados com a ferramenta *eu pedirei* para fazer a doação.

----------


## Bruno

é pensando nesta parte é vdd 

vou falar com o webadmin nosso pra ele agilizar 
e vamos ver se vai ter resultado esta chamada pois ate agora roberto so ouvimos reclamações 
é impressionante a quantia de gnt que vem ate meu msn pedindo pra instalar o thunder 
ele fica online ate eu falar que eu faço a instalação gratuita apos fazer uma doação para o projeto 
ai o cara fica off

----------


## pedrovigia

Discordo com limite de valores e com qual foi o uso do dinheiro, isso não tem nada a ver, concordo com uma pagina por exemplo para os que doarão acima de R$ 100,00 com logomarca e tudo oque para esses feras da programação web é a coisa mais simples de fazer, assim rola até um Marketing que tb ajuda banstante no incentivo as doações .....

----------


## fronteirams

Posso sugerir, que os nomes das pessoas, so fossem colocado aqueles que assumirem uma mensalidade, seja de 30, 50 ou 100 por mes, esses que colaborarem recebem a atualização, pois ninguem que pagar a mensalidade creio eu ( boa indole), não vai ficar repassando pelo contrario tem que insentivar a outra a contribuir.
Imagine eu hoje creio que são muitos os usuarios do thunder imagine pelo menos 1000 pessoas contribuindo, e os provedores que tem mais de 500 clientes poderia contribuir mais e assim por diante.
Por que tem muita gente que vai contribuir uma unica vez (R$ 30,00) mango, e vai ficar falando pro resto da vida eu ajudei e ???, pessoal não adianta ir nesse mes e contribuir so nesse, e os meses adiante ??? e ai ???. pois o thunder não vai funcionar so esse mês.

----------


## rps67

Acho que cabe agora ao Biazus e o Rodrigo sugerir, dae o pessoal daria sugestões concordando ou não ........ o que acham ?

----------


## edcomrocha

Pessoal é o seguinte tem um site de torrents que pede doaçao para os usuarios de la,
Existe duas formas de doar para o site via Pay-Pal
A primeria é a de você fazer uma doaçao unica ficando assim isento de compromisso para o futuro, a outra é a de ser um doador mensal escolhe a quantia que deseja doar e ai fica encarregado todos mes de doar aquela quantia , la no site tem as estatisticas de quanto foi doado ate o momento, se por exemplo se tiver uma meta de atingir um certo valor la tambem é especificado, as pessoas que doaram e os valores.

Nao sei se vai servir pra vocês é só uma dica

E conte comigo tambem pra ajudar, ja adianto nao vou poder ajudar com muito pois ainda estou começando, mais contribuirei sim e como sempre ficarei imensamente agardecido de ajudar, pouis ja esta me quebrando nao só um galho mais sim uma arvore inteira rsrsrsrs


Falow abraços a todos

----------


## Roberto21

Vamos lá Luiz, Benatto, e Rodrigo...estamos aguardando e vai dar certo!!!!!

----------


## arium

o joão já está fazendo a página para o nome dos futuros sponsors... vamos ver no que vai dar..

----------


## kryseck

Estou dentro também!

E Concordo com um valor XXX,00 para doação vitalícia e
XX,00 para doação mensal !

E em último caso, tranquilamente, também sou a favor do thunder ser fechado e pago como o mikrotik!

Eu quero é que essa fantástica ferramente se desenvolva sempre e mais!!!

----------


## dyllong

Acredito que se todos forem honestos em suas doações, tipo instalou usou pow vai lá no site do thundercache lá tem o link pra doações e faz uma, de preferência de acordo com o seu nível de satisfação, assim os cara iram trabalhar mais no sistema e todo mundo ganha e esse tipo de discussão já teria chegado ai fim, pelo amor de Deus versão paga parcela única até que vai mais mensal???
Eu não contrataria... 

até mais





> Isa server faz cache?
> se faz... faz melhor q o squid?
> 
> sobre o thunder...
> na minha opiniao, deveriam fazer = a mtos softwares livres por ai...
> versao free = sem suporte, apenas o forum para tira duvidas
> 
> versao paga = suporte direto dos seus desenvolvedores tendo um canal para isso(isso inclui: instalacao, configuracao, solucao de problemas, etc e tal).
> 
> ...

----------


## paulojrandrade

Como aqui no forum ja foi citado de individuos ganhando cifras de 4 casas... dá licença... se esses cara depositassem 10%... ja da daria R$ 200,00... se ele depositar uma vez por ano, mais os milhares q usam depositassem por ano ou mes... ja daria uma grana boa pro manga e pros devolepers... 
Se eu puder opinar... dar a opção por ano e mensal...
Ja coloquei o chefe na parede, e ele até concordou, pois ele sabe qnto economizamos em link.
Afinal ajudando os developers teremos o thunder sempre otimizado e atualiza, logo agora q o manga quer fazer do zero, reescrevendo em C. Ótima ideia

Abraço a todos

----------


## osmano807

> E em último caso, tranquilamente, também sou a favor do thunder ser fechado e pago como o mikrotik!


ThunderCache 2.9.27...
-------
Poxa, pago não!
Versão para uso comercial: paga, suporte dedicado msn/skype/whatever, serviços de configuração do servidor e otimização
Versão de grátis: sem suporte dedicado, somente pelo fórum, instalação por contra própria.

----------


## edcomrocha

> ThunderCache 2.9.27...
> -------
> Poxa, pago não!
> Versão para uso comercial: paga, suporte dedicado msn/skype/whatever, serviços de configuração do servidor e otimização
> Versão de grátis: sem suporte dedicado, somente pelo fórum, instalação por contra própria.


 Concordo com vc

----------


## Roberto21

> Como aqui no forum ja foi citado de individuos ganhando cifras de 4 casas... dá licença... se esses cara depositassem 10%... ja da daria R$ 200,00... se ele depositar uma vez por ano, mais os milhares q usam depositassem por ano ou mes... ja daria uma grana boa pro manga e pros devolepers... 
> Se eu puder opinar... dar a opção por ano e mensal...
> Ja coloquei o chefe na parede, e ele até concordou, pois ele sabe qnto economizamos em link.
> Afinal ajudando os developers teremos o thunder sempre otimizado e atualiza, logo agora q o manga quer fazer do zero, reescrevendo em C. Ótima ideia
> 
> Abraço a todos



Concordo plenamente contigo, agora alguns só estão olhando o lado deles, ganhar dinheiro todo mundo quer, ferramenta de graça todo mundo quer, agora ajudar o cara que faz essa ferramenta ser possível para todos, nem todos querem....como disse você...*dá licença*.

----------


## j34nsch

> Estou dentro também!
> 
> E Concordo com um valor XXX,00 para doação vitalícia e
> XX,00 para doação mensal !
> 
> E em último caso, tranquilamente, também sou a favor do thunder ser fechado e pago como o mikrotik!
> 
> Eu quero é que essa fantástica ferramente se desenvolva sempre e mais!!!



concordo com o amigo, o thunder deveria ter 2 versões uma basica e free, e outra completa e paga

----------


## darklinux3

Saudações a todos os membros deste forum e ao develop team,

Peço desculpas por andar devagarinho com o thunder em c++ rsrs, mas como todos sabem cada um tem seu pão de cada dia. 
Acabei de falar com o manga e vamos tentar resolver os bugs que esta rolando nesta versao do loader em c++. Será liberado para teste com o luiz, assim que eu conseguir corrigir este bug.

Não sei se alguém concorda comigo, mas já comentei com o luiz, não temos documentacao adequada para analise do sistema do thunder, temos codigos apenas.
No mínimo precisariamos de DFDs em diversos niveis de explosão(visto que o thunder nesta versão em c++, foi programado estruturado e não OO), pra liderar e iniciar uma equipe de desenvolvedores. Precisamos mais analise, para otimizar codigos e aumentar a performance cada vez mais da ferramenta.

A questão da versão comercial, é uma boa ideia. Tornaria a ferramenta cada vez melhor e seria o gás dos desenvolvedores como eu.

Abs! :Party:

----------


## Bruno

é ai eventon blz veio 

então falei com a firague bixona do biazus como eu tava me ferrando la no itau não tive tempo de mexer com isto quando puder me chama no msn pra nos ver estes bugs

----------


## darklinux3

Ok Bruno!
Entro em contato contigo!
Abs!

----------


## kryseck

> ThunderCache 2.9.27...
> -------
> Poxa, pago não!
> Versão para uso comercial: paga, suporte dedicado msn/skype/whatever, serviços de configuração do servidor e otimização
> Versão de grátis: sem suporte dedicado, somente pelo fórum, instalação por contra própria.


Não entendi seu comentário:
"ThunderCache 2.9.27..."

Pois não fiz e nunca vou fazer comentários a favor de versão pirata do mikrotik!
Quando comparei ao mikrotik quis dizer q o seu desenvolvedor também começou de baixo e usando o linux opensource base e hoje é um excelente sistema fechado e ainda utiliza o linux!!!

Com o resto q vc escreveu, concordo...é mais uma idéia!

----------


## rodrigomanga

O que eu tinha falado para alguem da comunidade fazer, eu fiz, e está funcionando!

Fiz o patch que permite a opção de limitação de downloads simultaneos.

Como funciona:
A cada download requisitado, ele faz uma varredura nos processos, procurando downloaders com o ip do cliente e o mesmo dominio do download requisitado.

A partir de uma variavel $max_downloaders, que define quantos downloads simultaneos por ip e dominio devem ficar ativos. Se o numero de downloaders passar esse valor, ele mata os processos mais antigos.

Com isso não vai ter aquele problema de cada cliente ver somente parte de um video, e abrir outro, e outro, e ficar um monte de downloads na fila, acabando com a largura de banda.

A má notícia é que por enquanto esse patch está fechado para meus clientes e colaboradores do projeto. Essa medida está sendo tomada pois poucas pessoas contribuiram com o projeto.

----------


## edcomrocha

> O que eu tinha falado para alguem da comunidade fazer, eu fiz, e está funcionando!
> 
> Fiz o patch que permite a opção de limitação de downloads simultaneos.
> 
> Como funciona:
> A cada download requisitado, ele faz uma varredura nos processos, procurando downloaders com o ip do cliente e o mesmo dominio do download requisitado.
> 
> A partir de uma variavel $max_downloaders, que define quantos downloads simultaneos por ip e dominio devem ficar ativos. Se o numero de downloaders passar esse valor, ele mata os processos mais antigos.
> 
> ...


 E como faz pra gente ter??

Quanto paga??

Você ja tinha dito que iria cobrar por ele, acho mais que justo pois como vc mesmo disse o software é livre mais quem faz nao é escravo 
Qualçquer coisa manda mp

Abraços

----------


## rps67

Bom ...... agora cabe ao Rodrigo responder a pergunta do edcomrocha, pra ficar mais claro a questão do patch. 
Valor ; como adquirí-lo ; etc ...
Acho que vai evitar muitos comentários e especulações por parte de muitos ........
Bola pra frente ..........

----------


## muriloc4

quem não quiser pagar..chupe o manga..ui...

kd a pagina das doações ??

----------


## rodrigomanga

pra pegar os patchs e dicas de desempenho, entre em contato comigo por email: rodrigomanga at yahoo.com.br

Sobre a página de doações, o Luiz falou que já foi passado ao webdesigner do site para ser feito, precisamos aguardar.

Tem mais novidades vindo por ai, que vai ajudar a todos que precisam de um bom cache.

----------


## sergio

Conforme mencionei, o tópico perdeu o foco, virou comércio. Se querem negociar abram um novo tópico no forum apropriado: Classificados.

## Locked

----------

